# Overstayer and Form 20



## Oyibopeppeh (Sep 8, 2010)

Information only for anyone who is an overstayer.

My daughter unintentionally overstayed due to the length of time it took to process my own CSV application. To renew her study visa, I was advised to apply for a letter of good cause from the DHA office in Harrison Street, JNB, which I did in October 2016.

I had an email conversation with the VFS unhelpful line, who informed me that an application would be accepted with the receipt for the letter of good cause application plus a letter explaining the nature of the overstay.

The VFS information is incorrect!

A Form 20 allowing an overstayer to apply for a visa within SA is mandatory! Even if VFS accepts an application without a Form 20, DHA will decline.

Be aware.


----------



## colesbergkhn (Jun 27, 2016)

Oyibopeppeh said:


> Information only for anyone who is an overstayer.
> 
> My daughter unintentionally overstayed due to the length of time it took to process my own CSV application. To renew her study visa, I was advised to apply for a letter of good cause from the DHA office in Harrison Street, JNB, which I did in October 2016.
> 
> ...


friend of mine wife also got now letter of good cause now n she want to apply for realative visa for herself,,,,,,,,so will vfs accept this letter of good cause?n what r the chances for her to get relative permit?tnx


----------

